# test



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

test post - again


----------



## John Hodgson (Mar 28, 2002)

[img}http://www.iarchitect.com/images/itstrue.gif[/img]

Your second 'brace' in is a "}" and not a "]".

[img]http://www.iarchitect.com/images/itstrue.gif


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Don't think you can have images in your sig anyway... :shrug:


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Good thing you didn't mess this image link up James


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

That life-like error message that John attached left me clicking frantically for a second there.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

James is correct, image links are not allowed but smilies are


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Hang on lemme send the picture!


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

For some strange reason it says I can't attach The ski dude James sorry! Would have been a classic


----------

